# BFP- Due July Second!!!



## JessinChi

Well after being sure I was out with a BFN at 10DPO, we got a big BFP on a wondflo, and a "pregnant" on a Clear Blue digital this morning at 12DPO!!!

For anyone who is interested, here are my symptoms! Hopefully they can help someone!

1-4DPO nothing out of the ordinary
5DPO- very light cramping begins, creamy CM.
6DPO- possible implant dip? More cramping. Unexplained diarrhea. Tons of creamy CM. 
7-9DPO- sore boobs, general tiredness, light cramping, unexplained diarrhea. Tons of creamy CM. 
10-11DPO- Heartburn, sore boobs, tiredness, mix of creamy and EWCM. 
12DPO- boobs feel heavy and like they're on fire! lots of heartburn, slight nausea, pulling feeling in uterus= BFP!

Keep your fingers crossed that July 2nd we have a healthy baby- we had a chemical 2 cycles ago so I am very cautious (not announcing anything to anyone other than DH (obvs) until we see a heartbeat!). Baby dust to you all!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## chasingbfp

Congrats!


----------



## PurpleBudgie

Congrats


----------



## TTCMSP

I was just messaging you. It got my BFP as well! I am due July 3rd. We really did catch that egg right in time. We definitely need to be bump buddies!!! :)


----------



## KatOro

Aaawe, congrats! Our symptoms are very similar.
We found out pretty early as well. I was trying to decide when to spill the beans, when there is a heartbeat is a good idea. I think I will wait to make the formal announcement until after 1st tri but the close family and friends after the hb. Thanks for helping me make up my mind :) It's waaaay too hard to keep my lips zipped.


----------



## Sushai

Congrats!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats...We just found out today...I calculated it at July 1st which is my DH's birthday. We are so happy as our last pregnancy ended early at 11wks miscarriage...2 days before I was due for my scan :( Really keeping this under wraps for now cause I am so anxious for the little bean. I feel terrible cause I was eating soft cheese and had a few drinks before finding out and hope like crazy that I haven't hurt it.


----------



## Gumpyttc5

congrats hun xxx


----------



## JessinChi

Thanks and good luck to you all! Can't wait to hear about all of you progress!

KatOro- we are in the same boat, telling close relatives (parents, siblings) after a heartbeat, formal announcement for work/friends etc after a first trimester check up!

I am starting to feel good about this one- lines are getting darker every day and symptoms are staying. AF was due today but obviously didn't show! Checkup and bloodwork tomorrow, fingers crossed for good betas (my 14DPO line is twice as dark as my 12DPO on the wondflo, nearly as dark as the control line, so I think that's a good sign!).


----------



## Libbysmum

JessinChi said:


> Thanks and good luck to you all! Can't wait to hear about all of you progress!
> 
> KatOro- we are in the same boat, telling close relatives (parents, siblings) after a heartbeat, formal announcement for work/friends etc after a first trimester check up!
> 
> I am starting to feel good about this one- lines are getting darker every day and symptoms are staying. AF was due today but obviously didn't show! Checkup and bloodwork tomorrow, fingers crossed for good betas (my 14DPO line is twice as dark as my 12DPO on the wondflo, nearly as dark as the control line, so I think that's a good sign!).

Sounds promising! Have you been to the Dr yet? I went today they did the normal urine test and the nurse said it was negative! I almost died! I was like "ARE YOU SERIOUS?" and the doctor checked it and said there was a faint line and said to get the blood test...ugh! I had to take my toddler Daughter home for a nap I couldn't sit there any longer with her she was too cranky. So weird...I guess after she wakes I am going to get the blood test done and fairly sure I will buy another home test to see what I get.


----------



## JessinChi

Libbysmum said:


> JessinChi said:
> 
> 
> Thanks and good luck to you all! Can't wait to hear about all of you progress!
> 
> KatOro- we are in the same boat, telling close relatives (parents, siblings) after a heartbeat, formal announcement for work/friends etc after a first trimester check up!
> 
> I am starting to feel good about this one- lines are getting darker every day and symptoms are staying. AF was due today but obviously didn't show! Checkup and bloodwork tomorrow, fingers crossed for good betas (my 14DPO line is twice as dark as my 12DPO on the wondflo, nearly as dark as the control line, so I think that's a good sign!).
> 
> Sounds promising! Have you been to the Dr yet? I went today they did the normal urine test and the nurse said it was negative! I almost died! I was like "ARE YOU SERIOUS?" and the doctor checked it and said there was a faint line and said to get the blood test...ugh! I had to take my toddler Daughter home for a nap I couldn't sit there any longer with her she was too cranky. So weird...I guess after she wakes I am going to get the blood test done and fairly sure I will buy another home test to see what I get.Click to expand...

I'm going tomorrow and going to ask for betas, especially since I had a chemical in August!

I hope your blood work goes well!!! Who knows what sensitivity they're using there? In any case the bloodwork should make things clear. I've got my fingers crossed for you- I can't imagine doing all of this with a cranky toddler in tow!


----------



## sunflower82

Congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :D x


----------



## coshun2003

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## JessinChi

Used a wondfo this afternoon (16DPO) and it was officially as dark as the control! Have high hopes!!!


----------



## 3Beans

Congrats!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Good news! A positive blood test!! So feeling nauseated today...a good sign! I don't think I have ever felt this pleased to feel this sick!


----------



## lindsloo

congrats!! im due july 3rd!! i just found out today too!


----------



## Libbysmum

Congrats everyone! Glad to know we will all be bump buddies...let's hope they all stick stick stick and come out healthy :) Anyone else getting symptoms yet? Noticed my hair is a whole lot healthier than usual but my skin is really dry...praying that I don't get bad stretch marks! Bring on the moisturizers!


----------



## lindsloo

Libbysmum said:


> Congrats everyone! Glad to know we will all be bump buddies...let's hope they all stick stick stick and come out healthy :) Anyone else getting symptoms yet? Noticed my hair is a whole lot healthier than usual but my skin is really dry...praying that I don't get bad stretch marks! Bring on the moisturizers!

ive been really crampy and my boobs are killing me...im also so unbelievably exhausted and cant focus on anything


----------



## Libbysmum

A bit crampy here too ...exhaustion I hear that! But I also have a toddler to chase around. Been putting my feet up as much as possible.


----------



## lindsloo

Oh my goodness I bet you are exhausted!!


----------



## JessinChi

I have been a little crampy on and off. I had stronger cramps during the TWW, now they are very light and occasional. Occasional sore boobs and heartburn too. I had a ton of nausea and extreme sore boobs right around my BFP, but now symptoms are lighter. I actually wouldn't mind it if they returned because it's kind of comforting!!!! 

Had a small panic attack this morning- last night my wondfo was as dark as the control, this morning a little lighter- this PM back to almost as dark as the control (although not as dark as yesterday!) I know i am reading too much into things and being obsessive, but it's so hard not too!


----------



## lindsloo

JessinChi said:


> I have been a little crampy on and off. I had stronger cramps during the TWW, now they are very light and occasional. Occasional sore boobs and heartburn too. I had a ton of nausea and extreme sore boobs right around my BFP, but now symptoms are lighter. I actually wouldn't mind it if they returned because it's kind of comforting!!!!
> 
> Had a small panic attack this morning- last night my wondfo was as dark as the control, this morning a little lighter- this PM back to almost as dark as the control (although not as dark as yesterday!) I know i am reading too much into things and being obsessive, but it's so hard not too!

im sure your doing just fine if youre still getting dark lines :) dont stress yourself out!! im not even going to test again...im too scared ill psych myself out and i got 4 positives so im not questioning them haha! plus my booobs are killing me and they feel so heavy and sore and my nipples are getting a lot darker, sorry tmi!! its so crazy though i cant believe its finally happening!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Ladies, may I join you?

I found out today that I am pregnant after 14 months TTC!!! A long road which I hope now will end in happiness on or around 2nd July!!!

Would be great to join others at a similar stage in their journey xx


----------



## JessinChi

HopeforFuture said:


> Ladies, may I join you?
> 
> I found out today that I am pregnant after 14 months TTC!!! A long road which I hope now will end in happiness on or around 2nd July!!!
> 
> Would be great to join others at a similar stage in their journey xx

Congrats on your BFP!!! Will look forward to having a due date buddy on the boards


----------



## lindsloo

congrats!!! happy to have you here!!!:hugs:


----------



## HopeforFuture

JessinChi said:


> I have been a little crampy on and off. I had stronger cramps during the TWW, now they are very light and occasional. Occasional sore boobs and heartburn too. I had a ton of nausea and extreme sore boobs right around my BFP, but now symptoms are lighter. I actually wouldn't mind it if they returned because it's kind of comforting!!!!
> 
> Had a small panic attack this morning- last night my wondfo was as dark as the control, this morning a little lighter- this PM back to almost as dark as the control (although not as dark as yesterday!) I know i am reading too much into things and being obsessive, but it's so hard not too!

Thank you ladies for your lovely welcomes!!! :hugs:

JessinChi - thank goodness someone else feels like I do! My symptoms have faded too today after being stronger around confirmation of BFP. I can't believe I want my sore boobs to return!!!

I really do love this site. It stops me from worrying so much about the niggles!!!

I am so unbelievably tired, and its still early! Will the tiredness get more intense as things progress? xx


----------



## saveme

Congratulations...


----------



## lindsloo

HopeforFuture said:


> JessinChi said:
> 
> 
> I have been a little crampy on and off. I had stronger cramps during the TWW, now they are very light and occasional. Occasional sore boobs and heartburn too. I had a ton of nausea and extreme sore boobs right around my BFP, but now symptoms are lighter. I actually wouldn't mind it if they returned because it's kind of comforting!!!!
> 
> Had a small panic attack this morning- last night my wondfo was as dark as the control, this morning a little lighter- this PM back to almost as dark as the control (although not as dark as yesterday!) I know i am reading too much into things and being obsessive, but it's so hard not too!
> 
> Thank you ladies for your lovely welcomes!!! :hugs:
> 
> JessinChi - thank goodness someone else feels like I do! My symptoms have faded too today after being stronger around confirmation of BFP. I can't believe I want my sore boobs to return!!!
> 
> I really do love this site. It stops me from worrying so much about the niggles!!!
> 
> I am so unbelievably tired, and its still early! Will the tiredness get more intense as things progress? xxClick to expand...

my symptoms keep coming and going too but i think that is totally normal. it is reassuring to me also when my boobs start hurting again, though!! i am exhausted too, and this is my first. i have no idea if it gets better or worse from here in the first tri, but i do hear that it is much better in the second tri :hugs:


----------



## lindsloo

i have an appointment for bloodwork friday and if my levels are above 5000 they are going to do an ultrasound monday morning! ah i am soooo excited!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Do you think I am crazy trying to toilet train the toddler during my first trimester?
I just am sick of changing her she is way too heavy for me to lift much easier to put her on a potty. Going to find the results of 2nd lot of blood test today!!!


----------



## HopeforFuture

Sore boobs are back with a vengeance! Yaaaaaaaay! (I never thought I'd ever say that) :haha:


----------



## JessinChi

HopeforFuture said:


> Sore boobs are back with a vengeance! Yaaaaaaaay! (I never thought I'd ever say that) :haha:

Oh my gosh that's so weird, I was just about to post the same thing!!! Mine have been ON FIRE!!! All day. It was like they just randomly decided to return. I am quite pleased about it! Have been having some cramping all day on and off, primarily on the right side. I get freaked out every time I go to the bathroom thinking their will be blood (feels like my period is coming on) but there's just lots of creamy CM! Will I be on edge this much for the next 35 weeks?! yikes!


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi Jess, CM is pretty normal in this early stages...but I totally am anxious every time I go to the loo and worry about seeing blood...I really hope we can both learn to enjoy this pregnancy and breath easy...I hope I can relax more but totally understand your feelings.
I was/am worried cause I have weighed myself and so far no weight gain... I lost about 3kg with my recent miscarriage and am worried that the same thing will happen...scary.


----------



## JessinChi

Libbysmum said:


> Hi Jess, CM is pretty normal in this early stages...but I totally am anxious every time I go to the loo and worry about seeing blood...I really hope we can both learn to enjoy this pregnancy and breath easy...I hope I can relax more but totally understand your feelings.
> I was/am worried cause I have weighed myself and so far no weight gain... I lost about 3kg with my recent miscarriage and am worried that the same thing will happen...scary.

I hope everything goes well!!! I wouldn't worry about the weight gain, I'm sure it's different for everyone! But all the better reason to enjoy eating what you want  And yes, hoping to seriously relax and enjoy this- hopefully after the 8 week u/s I will be less on edge! Right now every possible problem runs through my mind, which leads to bad dreams etc. Must stop!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes, hopefully we can both relax after the ultrasound...will be so nice to see the little bean and heartbeat! Praying these babies will stick for both of us! My mother came over all excited today and gave me a burp cloth and a tiny baby hat...they're blue so I guess she is wanting a grandson this time round...lol


----------



## HopeforFuture

I've only told DH, our parents and 1 close friend about BFP. They all think I'm crazy for worrying so much! So do I actually :haha: but you ladies make me feel so normal for worrying! 

I'm determined to enjoy this! xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Had some small spotting when I wiped today! So scared I am going to lose this baby!

Really hope it's nothing serious but when you've previously had a MC it's really all I am thinking about! So feeling a bit bewildered and numb wondering what I should do...if it is another mc there isnt anything I can do about it :(


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## JessinChi

Today at 5w1d (don't know why my ticker seems to be stuck!!) I tested for the first time in several days (I would be something like 22DPO). The test line appeared before the control and sucked most of the dye out of it so it was super dark and the control was faint!!! Made me very excited and feel like my HCG levels must be good! My husband keeps reminding me there is no science behind darkening lines but I can't help it! Officially stopping now, as that was my last IC and the test can't get darker now  Stopped temping too, so I think I am calming down a bit.


----------



## HopeforFuture

Libbysmum said:


> Had some small spotting when I wiped today! So scared I am going to lose this baby!
> 
> Really hope it's nothing serious but when you've previously had a MC it's really all I am thinking about! So feeling a bit bewildered and numb wondering what I should do...if it is another mc there isnt anything I can do about it :(

I'm so sorry you feel this way. I thought I saw some spotting (it turned out to be an overactive imagination) yesterday and I freaked. I really understand how you feel. Let's hope its nothing! xx


----------



## JessinChi

I hope everything is OK with you Libbysmum!!! I know spotting can be very normal, my doctor reminded me several times before I left. Hopefully this will be the case for you! Keep us updated!


----------



## Libbysmum

JessinChi said:


> I hope everything is OK with you Libbysmum!!! I know spotting can be very normal, my doctor reminded me several times before I left. Hopefully this will be the case for you! Keep us updated!

I spent the day resting as much as possible yesterday and it seems to have stopped. THANK GOD! 
I kept monitoring it myself each time I went to the bathroom and am now checking the paper today cause I am so paranoid but thankful that there has been no more spotting-phew! Also had the DH home today so he has been helping out with our DD and with some other household chores. Even took the little one to the park for about 20mins.:happydance:


----------



## JessinChi

Glad you are being treated well and getting to take it easy  There have to be some perks to this pregnancy thing, right?!


----------



## Libbysmum

Jess I know...it is a nice excuse... "I am pregnant" no more arguments :) Unfortunately it doesn't work with the toddler...she is currently laying under our kitchen table seeing what crumbs she can find. It is disgusting I know!


----------



## lindsloo

hey girlies, i had my bloodwork done today and my HCG was 3500 at 5 weeks 2 days yay! they are going to check it again on monday and do an early scan on tuesday!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Libbysmum

Scared like crazy scared cause I had more spotting when I wiped! This time we decided to go straight to the Doctor...unfortunately cause it is Sunday we have to wait until Monday to get levels tested. Then again on Wednesday...then find out if we are still pregnant or not on Friday. So nervous and so worried that I can't think about anything else!
I am praying it is nothing serious and the little bean is going well and not already passed :( It makes me feel sick to think about another Miscarriage I am still not fully over the last one emotionally I don't know how I would cope if the same thing were to happen to this little one. :(


----------



## lindsloo

Libbysmum said:


> Scared like crazy scared cause I had more spotting when I wiped! This time we decided to go straight to the Doctor...unfortunately cause it is Sunday we have to wait until Monday to get levels tested. Then again on Wednesday...then find out if we are still pregnant or not on Friday. So nervous and so worried that I can't think about anything else!
> I am praying it is nothing serious and the little bean is going well and not already passed :( It makes me feel sick to think about another Miscarriage I am still not fully over the last one emotionally I don't know how I would cope if the same thing were to happen to this little one. :(

I am thinking about you. I can't imagine how scary this must be, but just try to keep your chin up. when things are out of our control, all we can do is hope for the best. Please let us know how it goes!! lots of :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats


----------



## Libbysmum

Seems strange when people put "congrats" when the topic of conversation is not very congratulatory. It is quite upsetting really and I don't know if it is my pregnancy hormones speaking but I really haven't appreciated it...hopefully on Friday after I get the results and know if everything is ok then go for it...congratulate. Am sorry if that sounds b*tchy.


----------



## Xxenssial

congrats :)


----------



## HopeforFuture

I don't know Libbysmum- I can't imagine people saying 'congrats' in a horrible way. That really would be unpleasant. Maybe they don't read the thread but just read the topic - then the congratulations make sense. 

I hope you're OK :hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks Hopefor...I am fairly sure you are right and I am just overly emotional right now cause of the situation. Yes I would say theyre just popping in congratulating and not reading the context. That would make sense. I am just frustrated and moody cause I have to wait til Friday to know if this baby is still ok and I guess it is making me a bit more tense than usual.


----------



## Miaw

Awww congratulations, and HH 9 months.


----------



## lindsloo

libbysmum any updates?? i have been thinking of you i hope that all is well :)


----------



## Libbysmum

no significant spotting the last couple of days that I have noticed...getting round two of the hcg's today. Hopefully good news Friday...bracing myself for whatever outcome.


----------



## lindsloo

Libbysmum said:


> no significant spotting the last couple of days that I have noticed...getting round two of the hcg's today. Hopefully good news Friday...bracing myself for whatever outcome.

I'm hoping for good news!! I'm so glad that the spotting has stopped :happydance: Please keep us updated!! I got my second set of levels on Monday and they were at 11000, I had an early scan today but we couldn't see the baby just the gestational sac and yolk sac. The dr said that this is completely normal and we are hoping for a heartbeat next Monday.


----------



## Libbysmum

Thank you so much...yes it is still early to see much on Ultrasound...usually trans-vaginally they can see a tiny bit more clearly than the other one on your abdomen...not sure of the name. All the best for you and your LO.


----------



## JessinChi

Libbysmum said:


> Thank you so much...yes it is still early to see much on Ultrasound...usually trans-vaginally they can see a tiny bit more clearly than the other one on your abdomen...not sure of the name. All the best for you and your LO.


Did you get your results back? Crossing my fingers that all is ok!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Thank you Jess, I get the results tomorrow morning...so nervous! The lady that took my bloods yesterday couldn't get a bleeding vein...she poked me a few times before getting any blood out of me...dang stupid veins. Today I have a big bruise there...ouch. She also told me that usually taking blood can be more sensitive on a pregnant woman...Not sure how true it is but it did make me feel good.


----------



## JessinChi

Libbysmum said:


> Thank you Jess, I get the results tomorrow morning...so nervous! The lady that took my bloods yesterday couldn't get a bleeding vein...she poked me a few times before getting any blood out of me...dang stupid veins. Today I have a big bruise there...ouch. She also told me that usually taking blood can be more sensitive on a pregnant woman...Not sure how true it is but it did make me feel good.

Ouch!! Let us know how it goes!


----------

